# FUMING at primary school



## o0oCharlieo0o

hiya ladies i havent been here for quite some time so first i apologise for that, i havent had a laptop then my (ex) husband left me last year and so much has gone on lol anyway to the point, my oldest son Brendan started primary school last week and a couple of times they have let the kids out without the parents being there, i had to grab a little boy in my sons class as he went walking towards the gate without his mum being there (outside the gate is a main road) and i took him back in, well today Brendan had an afterschool class of street dance so instead of picking him up at 3;15 i was to pick him up at 4:15 i even phoned reception in the afternoon to make sure it was definatly known and she took a note to the teacher of the class my son is in explainin he has an afterschool class so not to let him out, well i didnt trust it anyway and went up to the school at 3:15 to be on the safe side and stood right at the gate out the way where i couldnt be seen and they let my little boy out!!! well i went mental had strong words with the teacher who let him out and then went to the reception to and spoke to the lady i had spoken to on the phone and she said she put the note in the teachers hand herself and was very sorry this has happened, i just think its dreadful these kids are so young and its just so dangerous!!! do you all think even though i have spoken to the teacher and to the receptionist i should make an appointment to see the head mistress, my son is the third child they have let out of his class this week without the parents even being there!!!


----------



## Foogirl

I would be fuming too. Definitely see the head teacher and if it continues, report them to the schools inspectorate.


----------



## fairyflowers

yes!!! children should not be let out at 4...


----------



## Dizzy321

OMG thats sickening!!! I would have been furious :nope: that's actually really bad :( they need to sort that out! x


----------



## tuesday

wow that's shocking, they don't let my child out on her own (until I am seen) and she is nearly 8!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg they dont let the juniors out here without an adult!

Thats bad, I would complain x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

they are meant to see the parent and let the child go to the parent, but they did not see me at all i was out the way! thing is they are too lax, if anyone i didnt want pickin my son up arrived i guarantee they would let him go to them because they dont have a clue, its so unorganised its just wrong, i will be making an appointment first thing monday to see the head mistress


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would go straight to governors hun xx


----------



## StarrySkies

I would feel very uneasy about that definately.. I would go to the head or as Midnight Fairy said the governers and put in a complaint of somesort/raise the issue. That's far too young to be letting the litluns walking about on their own without a parent present :nope:

They only let the kids out on their own here in the juniours (so yr 3 and upwards) even then I thought yr 3 was a bit young.. I think by yr 3 though the school must think they are a bit more head strong or what not, I dunno?

Anyway yes definately complain hun :flower:
x

Edit: just read that you are complaining....sorry missed that comment lol..
Good Luck hun :flower:
x


----------



## ~RedLily~

That's terrible. I absolutely would complain. So dangerous in so many ways :nope:


----------



## xashleyx

wow that is terrible!!! i would defo have some words with the head teacher! 

with my son they wont let him go until him and the teacher have seen me or DH , if someone else is picking him up i phone the school or talk to the teacher and let them know this,


----------



## RoxyRoo

Definitely report it, that is horrific!

I work in a primary school and we never let a child out without handing them directly to their parent. We also have an after school club and are given a list daily of which child is going there, which we check thoroughly at the end of each day.

I'm so sorry this happened, it doesn't bare thinking about what might have happened if you weren't there.. 

You have to take it further.


----------



## Amarna

Wow! I'd be so upset. There's really no excuse, I'd definitely take it further.


----------



## RachA

You definitely need to speak to the head teacher. There is no way they should be letting them out without seeing the parent that is there to collect them.


----------



## shellie

Thats quite a scary thought that your child could be wandering out of school while your not there! In my sons school they are behind a glass door and only get let out one at a time when the teacher sees the parent. He's just changed school and even at his old school the children had to stand in a line by the teacher until a parent came to get them. xxx


----------



## chloesnowie10

omg thats horrible...


----------



## baby D

Did you complain to head? Poor you --- I would be so mad too!


----------



## Deanna26

That's terrible!! I would definitely go to the head and if they didn't put a strict new procedure in place IMMEDIATELY I would move him to another school!!!


----------



## Deanna26

I'd want the teacher who did it disciplined as well of u hadn't been there ur son could have been run over, what if there were paesophiles waiting for an opportunity or what if u were on bad terms with your ex and he tried to snatch him, could have turned out so much worse!


----------



## julietz

id definately take it further, how can they say they care if they do their job then come end of school they just open the door an let them go,


----------



## Angelicous

Definitely report it to the governors. First complain in writing to the school. If you don't hear back (which often happends) writie to the governors. You can also complain agaout the individual teacher/head to the general teaching council if you are not happy with the governors response.

I read something today in the papers about a woman who opened her front door to her 3 year old son who had left nursery school without his teachers knowing and walked home across a main road.

Honestly, I worry about who we are entrusting our children to sometimes! 

Hope it goes well xx


----------

